

The Answers Are Out There, and New Q. and A. Sites Dig Them Up - phwd
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/technology/07question.html?_r=4&pagewanted=all

======
middlegeek
The above link asked me to log in. Try:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/technology/07question.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/technology/07question.html?_r=1)

or

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=The+Answers+Are+Out+There%2C+and+New+Q.+and+A.+Sites+Dig+Them+Up)

